# 6870 Shift lever customization



## bungis (Sep 3, 2014)

I searched forever and couldn't get a confirmation:
Are the left/right shift levers tied to a single derailleur? Or, as an example, can the X button on the left shift lever upshift the front and the Y upshift the rear?


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

According to this, yes you can. Looks like there is a drop down to choose what you want it to control.

"Switch Shift Functions brings you here and lets you dictate which buttons do what. If you want the little button to perform upshifts for both front and rear, or switch rear shifting to the left hand, you can do it here. Climber buttons can also be tweaked if you have them."
How To: Update Shimano Di2 to Multishift, Customize Button Function & Change Shift Speed


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

You can make any button do whatever you want, you can even set all buttons to upshift with no possibility to downshift at all (sweet prank to do to your friend's bike).

I recently tried that: Left X upshift front derailleur, Left Y upshift rear derailleur, Right X downshift front derailleur, Right Y downshift rear derailleur. Felt intuitive on it's own and with the freezing temperatures of late, the easier to find with bulky gloves rear-most buttons controlling the rear derailleur (which is 95% of shifts) made sense... But I now changed it back to the default settings as I have bikes with mechanical Dura-Ace and SRAM groups so I think it will be more intuitive to keep it similar across the board. If I only had Di2 bikes though...


----------



## bungis (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks a lot for that confirmation. 

Yeah haha I have second thoughts about doing that for when riding mechanical although the bike will be my only geared one.

It might be the cure for n + 1 (mechanical).


----------

